
Disabilities vs. DRM: The World Cup Edition - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/disabilities-vs-drm-world-cup-edition
======
orf
Streaming matches through unofficial channels is a huge, huge thing. Near
everybody does it and there is a big streaming links community with
specialized software. The top Reddit community has a quarter of a million
subscribers, and from anecdotal evidence a large number of non registered
people visit to get the links.

Surely this is DRM free? I get that the EFF wants to make a point about DRM
(and a good one at that) but the sheer quantity and accessibility (+ if you're
lucky, quality) of these streams means that in reality these fans are not left
in the cold.

